# Easy to Get Extra Help on Medicare for Prescriptions Costs



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2016)

More HERE. 




> April 21, 2016 - In times like these, every dollar counts. Some people qualify for big savings on their Medicare prescription drug costs and don’t even realize it!
> 
> In fact, if you receive Medicare, you may be eligible for the _Extra Help_, which could save you about $4,000 per year on your monthly premiums, annual deductibles, and prescription co-payments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 23, 2016)

My sister got the Extra Help when she was on SSI, but when she turned 65 and her SS retirement took the place of her SSI and Medicaid, she no longer qualified.  You have to be VERY low income to get the Extra Help, but it's sure worth checking out.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2016)

It is a literally a lifesaver for me.  My medications cost more than twice my monthly income.   I got the extra help automatically.  Never applied.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 25, 2016)

I have Medicare and an advantage program.  When I  applied for extra help they set me up to pay my Medicare premium, I get my prescripts for about a dollar, plus they hooked me up with Medicaid which pays whatever all the others don't.  Yipee!


----------

